# Hello from Chilliwack BC.



## JReimer (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi everyone on Canadian Hobby Metal Workers. 

I have stumbled on this website a couple times and have been wanting to get into metalworking more and more. I happened onto a vintage metal lathe that I thought would be fun to restore, thanks to the guys here I now now it to be a W.F. & John Barnes Co. lathe from around 1900-1920. I have been impressed with the help and conversation and look forward to further and future conversations with all of you. I am new to machining but have a design background (I work in Architecture) and I look forward to learning from, and seeing how I can contribute, to this site. 

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 2, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## deleted_user (Mar 2, 2022)

JReimer said:


> Hi everyone on Canadian Hobby Metal Workers.
> 
> I have stumbled on this website a couple times and have been wanting to get into metalworking more and more. I happened onto a vintage metal lathe that I thought would be fun to restore, thanks to the guys here I now now it to be a W.F. & John Barnes Co. lathe from around 1900-1920. I have been impressed with the help and conversation and look forward to further and future conversations with all of you. I am new to machining but have a design background (I work in Architecture) and I look forward to learning from, and seeing how I can contribute, to this site.
> 
> Nice to meet you all.


so are you a fan of Sarah Susanka or no?


----------



## deleted_user (Mar 2, 2022)

Welcome from Toronto BTW


----------



## JReimer (Mar 2, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Sarah Susanka


honestly had to do a quick google search to remember who that is. I like some of the concepts but not a fan of the architecture in general. Also this might be an American thing but 2500 ft² as a 'starter house' labeled as "not big" doesn't really strike me as a small house. I currently live in 1400 ft² with my wife and 3 kids, well below what she considers as a small house.

That said I do love tiny house design, especially the intricate millwork of making everything multi functional. I just finished a 14'-0"x20'-0" (plus sleeping loft) place for my mom to live in, and it turned out great.


----------



## deleted_user (Mar 2, 2022)

JReimer said:


> honestly had to do a quick google search to remember who that is. I like some of the concepts but not a fan of the architecture in general. Also this might be an American thing but 2500 ft² as a 'starter house' labeled as "not big" doesn't really strike me as a small house. I currently live in 1400 ft² with my wife and 3 kids, well below what she considers as a small house.
> 
> That said I do love tiny house design, especially the intricate millwork of making everything multi functional. I just finished a 14'-0"x20'-0" (plus sleeping loft) place for my mom to live in, and it turned out great.



I like her overall theme of "the not so big house", and now the not so big life.. but her market is showing... of course the Ontario market until 10 years ago was right up there with her experiences in housing size.  Only brutal land costs were able to curb home sizes... we went from "IF I have to pay this for land I want a the biggest house I can get" to "land costs so much I can only afford a one bedroom ground floor stacked townhouse"

When I design my retirement home it will be just a smidge over 1400 ft2. 

My shop however will be about 1200 ft2

I don't disclose plans for my bunker. Sorry people... security


----------



## JReimer (Mar 2, 2022)

well shop size is shop size. not the same as house size. I think your retirement shop should be bigger


----------



## deleted_user (Mar 2, 2022)

but to expound further, while smaller I am going for quality, so passivhaus level energy efficiency, radiant floors, the best ventilation system imaginable and a heating via geothermal that serves house and shop


----------



## Tom O (Mar 2, 2022)

1200 Sf 3 bedroom bungalow here with a 672 Sf garage. Built low enough for when I get old and decrepped.


----------



## chip4charlie (Mar 2, 2022)

Welcome from South Surrey!


----------



## JReimer (Mar 2, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> passivhaus level energy efficiency


that's awesome. I actually am a certified passivhaus designer, so props for going that far. I also just built a shop with in slab heating and am loving it.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 2, 2022)

Well, my place is a bit bigger since living in one room on a ship for 30 years can drive you insane.  I once thought to build a gymnasium and live in the middle of it so I felt I had space - LOL

Welcome aboard @JReimer  we have a few designers and architects in the mix and always stuff to chat about!


----------



## Brent H (Mar 2, 2022)

@JReimer : radiant is the way to go - radiant house and radiant shop, solar pool - excellent results.  Top floor of the house is heated using a heat exchanger with an A/C coil for summer and high velocity forced air system.


----------



## deleted_user (Mar 2, 2022)

Tom O said:


> 1200 Sf 3 bedroom bungalow here with a 672 Sf garage. Built low enough for when I get old and decrepped.


yep, because aging in place is important.

My in-laws are in 80s and 90s and still able to stay in home because it is a small bungalow


----------



## deleted_user (Mar 2, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @JReimer : radiant is the way to go - radiant house and radiant shop, solar pool - excellent results.  Top floor of the house is heated using a heat exchanger with an A/C coil for summer and high velocity forced air system.


Nice.

I'd actually go radiant floor warming, and high velocity air for AC and heating... but it would not often operate in heating mode and provide very low level circulation airflow and ventilation air distribution.

Photovoltaic and wind turbine with battery bank to provide off-grid capability, with a steam boiler and engine as fail safe redundancy


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Gatineau Quebec


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 1, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario Corn Country south of Chatham!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from SK. Missed this thread last month for some reason.


----------



## Hruul (Apr 5, 2022)

Another welcome from SK.


----------



## StevSmar (Apr 5, 2022)

Welcome from Winnipeg, the land where all houses should be designed to double as boats!

Our last house was 830sqft, this one is not quite twice the size. The good news is my workshop is four or five times bigger!!!!


----------

